# Blast from the Past: Lois & Clark: The New Adventures of Superman



## The Master™ (Jun 26, 2005)

*Lois & Clark: The New Adventures of Superman* was a phenomenal television success. A much more lavish version of the popular Superman television series which had first aired forty years earlier, Lois & Clark focused more on the Man of Steel's early adult years in Metropolis. 

With the unknowing help of Lois Lane (Teri Hatcher), Clark Kent (Dean Cain) created Superman there in Metropolis after finding work at the world-famous Daily Planet newspaper, where he meets fellow reporter Lois Lane. After Superman's debut, Lois becomes infatuated with Superman and continues to reject Clark's romantic overtures due to past bad experiences with men. 

The rest of the first season Daily Planet staff includes Perry White, the chief editor, society columnist Catherine Grant (Tracy Scoggins), and cub reporter/photographer Jimmy Olsen (Michael Landes/Justin Whalin). Other major characters in the series include archvillain Lex Luthor (John Shea) and Superman's adoptive parents, Martha (K Callan) and Jonathan Kent (Eddie Jones). In a salute to the original Superman series, Phyllis Coates guest starred as Lois's mother, Ellen Lane in the last episode of the season. Coates had, of course, been the original Lois in the first Superman series. 

Cast:
Teri Hatcher 
Role: Lois Lane 
Tracy Scoggins 
Role: Catherine "Cat" Grant (season 1) 
John Shea 
Role: Lex Luthor (season 1)
Lane Smith 
Role: Perry White
Michael Landes 
Role: Jimmy Olsen (season 1)
Dean Cain 
Role: Clark Kent/Superman
Elisabeth Barondes 
Role: Lucy Lane (episode 1 only)
Eddie Jones 
Role: Jonathan Kent
Justin Whalin 
Role: Jimmy Olsen (seasons 2-4)
K Callan 
Role: Martha Kent 
Lane Davies
Role: Tempus
Beverly Garland 
Role: Ellen Lane 
Kenneth Kimmins
Role: Dr. Peterson Klein 
Sal Viscuso
Role: Bobby Bigmouth
Shaun Toub 
Role: Asabi


----------

